# Fat red and a got gotcha



## Todd

Went fishing after work the last few days. Had one fat red yesterday that spit the hook at me right at the beach. He wasn't so lucky today. Got a million sharpnose sharks over the last few days, various mackerals and ladyfishes as well as some small jack crevalle. Had one guy crush a gotcha and rip out the back hook. Maybe a little king running through? Would have liked to catch it but it was still neat to have a tooth mark in the lure. The picture didn't turn out that good though to show how it smooshed it.


----------



## tofer

Awesome thanks for the report and pics! No telling but its the ones that get away that'll bring you back.


----------



## CMoore

Awesome catch, and sounds like a great fishing hole!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Holy smokes!!! Look at them teeth mark on that gotcha.Man I wish you would have hooked what ever bit into that.I've hooked king's off the pier with a gotcha so it probably could have been one of thoose.Good post.


----------



## samiller74

Awesome!


----------



## Scottie531

Nice catch! Mind sharing where this was? Don't have to be too specific of course!


----------



## J.Sharit

Hopefully in Alabama with that fish outta
water like that :shifty:...........Nice catch either way


----------



## MrFish

J.Sharit said:


> Hopefully in Alabama with that fish outta
> water like that :shifty:...........Nice catch either way


Yep, looks like Alabama beaches in the background.:whistling:


----------



## Charlie2

*Gotcha Lure*

What kind of lure is that in the picture? Don't tell me 'Gotcha'.

The reason that I'm asking is that it doesn't look like any Gotcha lure that I'm familiar with.

I make a similar lure, but from PVC which works real well from the Sand(surf).

Thanks for the post! C2


----------



## MrFish

Looks like every Gotcha in my tackle box. Look at the Sea Striker Got-Cha


----------



## Charlie2

*Gotcha Lures*

Thanks, but I looked at the Sea Striker Got-Cha lures and they look just like the ones in my tackle box.

The reason for my question was that the lure in the picture looks like an open ended tube similar to the Bluefish Bomb. It was different and I learn that way.

Maybe the camera angle? It still looks different from my Gotcha lures.

Thanks for the replies. C2


----------



## Todd

Looks like any other gotcha lure...


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Don't let the bs talk discourage you. I really appreciated your post. Its bad ass to see a monster fish kill your lure.
Thanks for the pics!!!
Keep fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep posting with pics!!!!
DON'T LET THE NATZIS DISCOURAGE YOUR FUN!!!
It is a true shame for someone be talking SMACK about a sweet POST....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## MrFish

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> Don't let the bs talk discourage you. I really appreciated your post. Its bad ass to see a monster fish kill your lure.
> Thanks for the pics!!!
> Keep fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Keep posting with pics!!!!
> DON'T LET THE NATZIS DISCOURAGE YOUR FUN!!!
> It is a true shame for someone be talking SMACK about a sweet POST....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


I didn't think anyone was talking smack about this post. That was a nice red. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## jim t

Sorry, but can we NOT lift bull reds out of the water in FL? I know we cannot lift Jewfish out of the water. I think you cannot lift a Tarpon out now without a tag...

Wondering what this is all about?

Jim


----------



## Charlie2

*Fat Red and Gotcha*

Todd cleared it up via PM. The picture was taken from the back after the red mangled it. Thanks for the clarification. I thought that maybe Todd had something new and calling it a Gotcha. Sorry for the confusion.

Now; go after another fat one with a new Gotcha. C2


----------



## Todd

unfortunately it won't be til Nov. But they will be around in better numbers to get then from there. I am running home to Hampton, VA tomorrow to get the woman, kids, dog, and hopefully house through the storm. Then I will be TAD. Here is a photo from the deck the last time. Waves hitting the house is a bit unsettling but I suppose that is what you get for being on the water.


----------



## REDFISH KING

jim t said:


> Sorry, but can we NOT lift bull reds out of the water in FL? I know we cannot lift Jewfish out of the water. I think you cannot lift a Tarpon out now without a tag...
> 
> Wondering what this is all about?
> 
> Jim


As long as there released unharmed who really cares ....take a pic or two a let them go


----------



## Charlie2

*Redfish on the Gotchas*

Todd; have a safe trip to VA and above all seek shelter. Don't try to be a hero!

We want you back here catching redfsh on those Gotchas.

Speaking of which: I performed additional scrutiny with my glasses on and, indeed; it does look like the aft end of a Gotcha. I feel like a fool, but it did encourage some good. replies. C2


----------



## devndeb

When I was based up in NJ, I had about a 15# blue slam a Gotcha and literally bite it in two...It was brand new and first cast...so I know it hadn't been damaged before hand...have also had kings hit a Gotcha and rip that rear hook off...


----------

